# AR Acid Calculator



## IGutYa (Apr 25, 2010)

As much as i have learned from this place i figured it wouldnt hurt to give a little back. i wrote a simple program to calculate the amount of Hcl & Hno3 acids required (based on Hoke's method with a 1:4 ratio). the Direct Link is: ( <webpage down> (case sensitive)). currently it only displays mL/L values & can handle grams & troy ounces.

if you like it let me know, any suggestions greatly appreciated.

sorry for the double post in Chemical Processes

btw my name is " i GUT ya ". its my battlefield 2 gaming profile =) you can view my stats on my main page http://igutya.net78.net. Positive Vibes.


----------



## IGutYa (Apr 25, 2010)

<webpage down>


----------



## goldenchild (May 4, 2010)

This is handy. I would just say allow for decimals. Good work!

P.S. Its funny how this forum teaches you so much you feel like you have to give back isnt it?


----------



## IGutYa (May 5, 2010)

goldenchild said:


> This is handy. I would just say allow for decimals. Good work!
> 
> P.S. Its funny how this forum teaches you so much you feel like you have to give back isnt it?




Thanks, if you go by my website <webpage down> you'll find i posted an update that now includes an HNO3 production calculator, live gold spot prices, karat calc, & some basic unbalanced waste's reactions (still working on them).

yea it is funny. =)


----------



## Shaul (May 8, 2010)

I tried clicking on each of the links - 5 times each, and each time it says "Int'l. Redirect" and comes up Spam.

Is there anyone else getting this or is it just me?

Shaul


----------



## goldsilverpro (May 8, 2010)

All spam for me also.


----------



## kalay (May 8, 2010)

On the other thread he started the links worked temporarily.Now they do not iether.


----------



## IGutYa (May 10, 2010)

Ok a little later than this afternoon but here it is. http://www.mediafire.com/?sharekey=34b45564cece51eaab1eab3e9fa335cae7b477679e0a9ccc this is a folder with 2 files, one is just the exe, if you have wininet.dll (you should) & tabctl32.ocx (you should again) then that is all u should need =) and the other is a setup file with the dependency files & it creates a start menu programs folder.

this link shouldnt go down, as this is all i have on the site. 

Noxx, you might still want to get an Archive copy to put on the forums.

dwt has been put in at last. updated the hno3 calc. you'll definitely like this one Much more! and decimals are supported once again in the AR calc.

hope you enjoy.

~ Zack


----------



## OMG (Jun 4, 2010)

I tried your program. Nice work.
The zipped installer didn't work (i'm using vista64bit - i think it was trying to copy in those ocx, etc when they were already on my machine. vista didn't like it to even try to do that.)
The exe worked fine though.
I just have a question. With the HNO3 calculator, what H2SO4 conc. is it assuming? (im guessing 98%/100% but I didn't actually check the numbers)
Maybe on the about page, you could put a note saying something like: all HNO3 is assumed 70%, all HCl assumed 30%, all H2SO4 assumed 98%, or whatever for all the compounds used.

You know what would also be neat? (if you are accepting suggestions  )
When you enter in the weight of your gold (as grams for example). If after that you switch the measure to ounces, it would convert your number from grams to ounces.
I know that is more of a user preference type thing, but doing it this way would make it function as a little mini converter if someone wanted to use it to switch between units.

oh.. what is that autoupdate checkbox supposed to do?


----------



## IGutYa (Jun 9, 2010)

OMG said:


> I tried your program. Nice work.
> The zipped installer didn't work (i'm using vista64bit - i think it was trying to copy in those ocx, etc when they were already on my machine. vista didn't like it to even try to do that.)
> The exe worked fine though.
> I just have a question. With the HNO3 calculator, what H2SO4 conc. is it assuming? (im guessing 98%/100% but I didn't actually check the numbers)
> ...




i assumed all chemicals to be 100%, so for H2SO4 there is a very slight margin for error (no more than a mL or so (2%)). i suppose the option to choose would be ideal for an addition. so therefore your output will be also 100% RFNA (or close to it).

your other suggestion is a simple addition as well. not sure how soon ill have all this done, been rather busy lately.

the auto-update is only for mL/L. say your wanting to digest 12 troy oz, you would need 354.8823552 ml HNO3 & 1419.5294208 mL HCl. well, checking the checkbox will make the value into L instead of mL, making it 1.4195294208 L HCl. quite frankly i dont know why i bothered.

Thanks for all the input!

~Zack


----------

